# Challenger Cat Questions



## Maltpop

I'm new to the forum and wanted to pic your brains as to a Challenger Cat that is for sale in my area. The description is it's a 44 hp diesel, 4x4 drive, new rubber, 3 pt. pto, 2002 year, low hrs. Was $9950 now $7950. My question is that this seems kinda of a low price for what seems to be a pretty robust tractor. Doesn't seem to come with implements like a FEL which might justify the lower price. I haven't contacted the owner yet but would like to know some things like:

why they are selling it? 
how many hours is low hours?
what problems does it have if any?
hydraulics?

Can you all tell me what else might I investigate?

Thanks in advance. Really enjoy the forum.

Kurt


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Kurt. Low hours for something like that would be something on the order of 400-500 hours or so, but then that's pretty subjective. The price suggests to me that it might have issues or "an issue". Is it being sold through craigslist or is in it someones yard or what? Tracked vehicles are certainly hard on finished lawns and all, and if you have pavement and do hard turns, it's hard on the tracks. Impliments could be very expensive.........I would certainly advise taking someone with you who has an eye for large equipment mecxhanics, even if you must pay someone, as an expert nose can sniff out things you'd probably never see until it was on your place and giving you troubles. Good luck and hope you give us some photos of it if you do in fact get it.


----------



## RC Wells

The Challenger tractors in that horsepower range are very robust and manufactured by Iseki of Japan (one of the best of the Japanese manufacturers and used to make the small Ford diesels before Ford was bought out by the spaghetti junk manufacturer. The only glitch that I know of is in the hydraulic controls for the loader option. They tend to blow the OEM O-rings on the tilt side of the control if the bucket or forks are driven into the ground while moving. It is a simple fix and only seems to occur once.

Most also have a hydraulic reverser, and if the owner runs it in high range the clutch pack can wear prematurely (just like any other tractor). So, try it.

They are current models, so part are not a problem.


----------



## elviswheels

WE ahve a 1993 Challanger Tractor that will not start. We have had it to the CAT shop to a tune of $103/hour & after 8 hours they knew nothing. The computer didn't show any codes. They were going to start throwing parts at it. WE can do that. Has any one out there had issues with this? It seems to us it is electrical-cause it doesn't smoke whe attempting to start. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells

Which model of Challenger? The MT series has no computer to issue trouble codes, so not sure with which model you are dealing.

If you are having problems with a MT265 through MT294 models, there are three common problems that crop up:

The usual cause of a failure to get electrical power to the fuel solenoid is a broken seat spring that keeps the safety switch from engaging, and that is easily repaired with a couple of airplane hose clamps used to replace the tinware that holds the seat springs in place to the seat frame. It does require removal of the bottom upholstery and pad to repair, but only takes around half an hour to complete that repair. If the seat safety switch is bad or a seat spring has broken one or both supports you can jumper the connector under the seat and it will start and run, not safe to use that way, but a means to test.

The next most common issue is the fuel shutoff solenoid. On these little tractors it is located behind the fuel injection pump and requires some effort to get the Allen head bolts out. If I remember correctly they require a 5mm Allen wrench and some dexterity to remove. I use a socket with a Allen bit on a short extension of a quarter inch drive ratchet to get them loose, then use the extension and socket to remove them by hand.

Lastly, the fuel pump must run for these to start. If you turn on the key and the fuel pump does not click and run, and you will hear it, it will then be a connector, fuse, key switch, or fuel pump.

I assume you have checked the fuel filter and know it is pumping fuel to the injection pump, otherwise start with replacing that filter and making sure the valve is turned on.

If it is none of those, you best bet is to start testing the circuits from the key to the fuel injection solenoid with a multimeter to be sure you have not blown a fuse or have a corroded connector along the line.

If you are dealing with a tracked Cat Challenger, like the 65C or 75C, then you will need to spring for the service and repair manual set and start through the diagnostic process or it will cost you a fortune in parts swapping. The problem with the big rubber tracked Cat's is complexity of the computer that controls everything, as it was still quite limited at issuing meaningful trouble codes back then. They are generally a money vacuum cleaner when they start having electrical problems and end up at a Cat dealer. Probably why nobody uses them in production farming after the warranty expires, unless they are well versed in how to trouble shoot and perform the repairs.


----------



## chaosd01

I'm looking at a2002 challenger mt 655 with a sisu engine with 6300 hrs anything to be concern about with the engine or any thing else


----------



## MBTRAC

chaosd01 said:


> I'm looking at a2002 challenger mt 655 with a sisu engine with 6300 hrs anything to be concern about with the engine or any thing else


The Challenger larger front wheel assist tractors are "orphans" over here (Australia), as I understand it they are mostly yellow clones of Massey Fergusons ( a brand also owned by AGCO).

While the Sisu engines are increasingly being put in other tractor brands (e.g JCB Fastrac's) this has more to do with the politics of accessing other technologies/developments from the AGCO conglomerate (who own Sisu) & meeting increasing emissions regulations which the Sisu engines have been designed for - as to whether the Sisu is a good engine, I think the jury is still out.......


----------



## M984e1

Have a mt965c that won't keep male couplers on station 2 have changed ends. Any ideas


----------



## RC Wells

The MT965C, at least the ones I am familiar with, have conventional hydraulic couplers with the locking lever. Generally when they start blowing the male connector out of the coupler it is time to replace the female end at the valve stack because the locking lever has worn beyond tolerances.


----------

